# Toro 821 single stage issue control cable release



## tdwyer50 (Oct 31, 2021)

Good Day, I just received a new Toro 821 QZE and am concerned before putting oil into it. The control cable seems to rub/ bind with the red housing as the control cable threads thru the opening between the housing and handle. I can engage/ pull on the handle to get it to engage but when I let go it seems it does not pull the control cable back to disengage the auger. Now I have not started/run the machine yet. Does it make any difference as far as the pulley pulling etc to allow the cable to release the auger? I would think is a common issue. Who designed this? I would think the control cable would wear the plastic covering off after a bit. Appreciate any comments/help. Thank You!


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I dont know the machine first hand, but no control cable should be binding on it.
Take it back to where you bought it from and have them look at it, compare to another if they have one.


----------



## tdwyer50 (Oct 31, 2021)

Thank you, I figured it out by watching YouTube
of how to replace control cable. I saw how the cable routed through, loosened the housing and rerouted the cable. Good to go now!


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

Was the cable installed incorrectly? I may buy the same exact model so I’m curious about it. 
Question - did you consider the 721 model instead?

Thank you.


----------



## tdwyer50 (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes, it was crimped by the housing and the handle. Loosened nut and got it in correct position. I chose the 821 due to little more hp. In Maine so thought end of drive , 821 would be better.


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

tdwyer50 said:


> Yes, it was crimped by the housing and the handle. Loosened nut and got it in correct position. I chose the 821 due to little more hp. In Maine so thought end of drive , 821 would be better.


That's what I figured. Get a bit more HP. I had the 721 last season but returned it due to an issue with the exhaust melting the cable housing (see photo). It's a really poor design and one that they change from previous years apparently (when the exhaust was routed below the body). I do plan to get either the 721 or 821 again (with the QZE lever which I didn't have last time), but I've seen some comments on the 255cc being a bit oversized. Since it's a single-stage and somewhat lightweight, I wasn't sure of the engine would pull differently. The wheels are the same size I think and perhaps a larger tire would perform better. Again, I haven't seen many 821 users complaining so it's a bit conjecture -- I sometimes overthink these things!

Good luck with it and enjoy winter -- Maine is beautiful...love Portland!


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

fjb730 said:


> That's what I figured. Get a bit more HP. I had the 721 last season but returned it due to an issue with the exhaust melting the cable housing (see photo). It's a really poor design and one that they change from previous years apparently (when the exhaust was routed below the body). I do plan to get either the 721 or 821 again (with the QZE lever which I didn't have last time), but I've seen some comments on the 255cc being a bit oversized. Since it's a single-stage and somewhat lightweight, I wasn't sure of the engine would pull differently. The wheels are the same size I think and perhaps a larger tire would perform better. Again, I haven't seen many 821 users complaining so it's a bit conjecture -- I sometimes overthink these things!
> 
> Good luck with it and enjoy winter -- Maine is beautiful...love Portland!


including pic!


----------



## tdwyer50 (Oct 31, 2021)

The cable on the 821 is on the same side of the exhaust but handle/cable is lower by a few inches so not directly blowing on it. Still a bad design. I was thinking of what kind of "heat shield" that I could configure. I looked at a few other single stages, the Honda(little under powered and chute clogs a bit), Simplicity( company is iffy now), and the Ariens commercial. I also have an Ariens two stage deluxe 30 but don't like the auto steering. It keeps pulling to one side or the other at times, and it's just hard to maneuver. I will use it on the bigger storms but it's interesting that most commercial snow removal companies use single stages unless snow is too deep. Looked at the Toro Snowmaster 824 but thought it might tricky. Saw vids where it went into heavy snow and bogged down because it was going so fast forward. all the best?


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

Interesting that the bar is lower. Either way, hot air will definitely blow over/near it. I do think you can wrap it with a metal fabric of some kind to resist heat. Toro DID send me a new cable last year so I still have that in stock if needed -- we'll see.

Yes, the Toro is very nice and I was really impressed with what it could do. It did seem like it tended to pull a bit to one side but that may have been the type of snow I was dealing with. If there is harder snow/ice at the end of driveway from the plow, then that's where a metal blade is really needed. Perhaps the upgrade (commercial) rubber blades on the 821 will help there as well. I didn't have the QZE and the manual moving of the chute was OK, but I'll likely go for the simpler method.

Appreciate the feedback!


----------

